# trailer set-up pics



## cut'em

Here's a few photos of how the trailer is looking so far I've still got a few more touches I have to do.


----------



## cut'em

A couple more


----------



## cut'em




----------



## cut'em

Holding the blinds in place















lace


----------



## cut'em

Decals


----------



## Two Dogs

Wow!!!  How many hours did that take you to put together? :beer:


----------



## brobones

Sweet trailer man great work.. thanks for sharing........


----------



## blhunter3

Two Dogs said:


> Wow!!!  How many hours did that take you to put together? :beer:


 

Im with him.


----------



## take'em down

Nice Trailer


----------



## ZJP

Very impressive, I just bought a 6x12 and those pics got me fired up to start working on it. Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## brobones

Two Dogs said:


> Wow!!!  How many hours did that take you to put together? :beer:


Good things take time, just like a fine brewed beer
:beer:


----------



## Sean Ehmke

Love the layout. I really like the gun rack idea thou I would probably use more padding. Great job. If I had a trailer I would send you mine to do.

:wink:


----------



## Metalman

HONK IF YOU LOVE "GEESES" ????


----------



## cut'em

Metalman,
Don't tell me you've forgotten all the "honk if you love jesus" bumper stickers out there. It's just a fun spin off of that.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

that is awesome!!


----------



## gsehnter-bloms

You should of put gooses! Haha that's great!


----------



## huntingtim08

thats a sweet looking trailer, i want one!!!


----------



## Kelly Hannan

very impressive, looks like it will be easy to keep organized :beer:


----------



## Metalman

Good one! Nice looking trailer.


----------



## shooteminthelips

I like your trailer very well thought out. With running a quad in my trailer it would work for me. I also run three diffrent spread a lot of time. A floater spread, a snow spread, and a field spread. So it is tuff to customize one for all three. I go with the pile method!


----------



## ChocolateMuse

Have a trailer setup similiar to yours. How did you mount the gun-rack on the side door, being that the door panel is so thin. I had the idea but the door thickness is an issue withe weight.


----------



## cut'em

The great thing about this trailer is that all the wood panel within is 3/4 plywood from the manufactuer. floors and walls. I think you can still do it if you screw and liquid nail the racks to the panels.


----------



## ChocolateMuse

Never thought of that but I'm sure I will. Thanks.


----------



## feathersandpoo

Honk Honk.


----------



## dacaller

That is AWESOME!!!!! Looks like you thought of everything...
Anything worth doing is worth doing RIGHT!


----------



## shootnmiss09

that is one nicely set up trailer!! good job!


----------



## catcher#20

how many decoys can u hold in there?


----------



## cut'em

At the time of the photo there was roughly 19 1/2 dz. between full bodies and shells. Now I've got full bags covering the entire floor and have to re-think the lay-out or get a bigger trailer. It's a sickness!


----------



## takeem75

How tall is this trailer? I tried to put my layout blinds on the back doors like you have, but my blinds are too long. My trailer is 6' tall. Do you have some more pictures on how you did the layout blinds?


----------



## cut'em

I made shelves to support the downward force and the 4 handles on top and bottom sides to accept the ratchet straps criss crossed. The one photo shows the shelf. Just make one up then close a door so you can see how low you can place them so as not to prevent the door from closing. The blinds are finishers and weigh a ton when soaked after a day in the rain. I've never had them move attached this way. Make sure you liquid nail and screw the shelves to the inside of the door, I have 3/4 plywood from the factory on my doors but if it were thinner I'd consider drilling all the way through and nut and bolt them on for as convienant as it is to get them out of the way. I'm 5'-10" and walk in and out so I'd say it's at least 6' doors.


----------



## cut'em

The gun rack has the same shelf only flipped upside down.


----------



## dndhomes

how long to set up and pick up?Very good, set up just looks to good.I wish my work trailer looked that good.


----------



## cut'em

It may take a little more time, but I like the ability to pick and choose which deke style I need and what numbers of each. One day may need more feeders or resters, a sunday hunt may need more lookers as the birds are wary from being shot at the day before. I've got a dozen or so 6 slot bags that we shuttle the dekes back and forth with and the bottom line is I can have an idea of what numbers we will be setting out before we get there and it's real easy to find what you need in this set-up.


----------



## sam thieme

nice setup man, that ford is sexy too.


----------



## XFIRE800

It looks like it takes more time to load the trailer than to set up and take down :-?


----------



## NWiowaCutinGreen

What size of trailer is that? Looks like a 6 x 12, but I was just curious. Also how tall is the inside of the trailer? Looks like you have a bad boy truck, but have you ever got that trailer stuck in a sloppy chizzle plowed field? I'm sure with the weight of the gear, wood and trailer it could get ugly.

I have a enclosed trailer and consistently find owner don't like me driving a half ton truck through their fields, but they don't mind about a 4 wheeler. Can a 4 wheeler move that rig if the fields not too messy?

Nice looking rig!


----------



## cut'em

This one is a 7'X14' Not exactly sure of the inside height, but I'm 5'-10" and can stand in the doorways they must be 6' doors. As far as getting it stuck, I've never attempted to pull into the fields where I hunt there's service roads that can get you close enough to the X. Plus the truck alone weighs just over 8000 lbs and the trailer loaded is close to 3,500lbs. That's a lot to pull out if it goes down. I think a 4 wheeler could pull it on flat hardpack, but no way in loose or slippery stuff.


----------

